# hola die waldfee!"



## linkinparc (16 Nov. 2007)

da ihr?


ich bin ana und bin auch bei einigen anderen boards angemeldet und dort als poster tätig..

***Gelöscht*** by Amun

- a


----------



## AMUN (16 Nov. 2007)

Request gibt es hier nicht gleich nach der Anmeldung... und wenn du dich genügend beteiligt hast kannst du deine anfrage gerne nochmal in der richtigen Kategorie stellen

Aber trotzdem heiße ich dich willkommen on Board und wünsche dir hier viel Spaß

Grüße
Amun


----------



## linkinparc (16 Nov. 2007)

das war keene request...

aber gut danke


----------



## Muli (17 Nov. 2007)

Von mir auch noch einmal ein herzliches Willkommen an Board und viel Spaß!

PS: Wir sind eigentlich garnicht so streng wie es jetzt bei dir vielleicht den Anschein hat!
Aber AMUN hat alles richtig gemacht 

LG Muli


----------



## FranziScherzy (17 Nov. 2007)

Willkommen hier!!


----------



## icks-Tina (17 Nov. 2007)

ich heiße Dich auch Willkommen..... und ich stimme Muli zu...in "echt" ist der Amun garnicht so streng..LOL


----------



## rise (18 Nov. 2007)

ein freundliches "Welcome" an dich!

Viel Spass hier!:thumbup::thumbup:

Ein bissel Strenge ist manchmal gar net schlecht


----------

